# Ally :(



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

R.I.P my lil' _Xenopus_ Ally. He decided not to eat I think after being traumatised by an evil fish we used to have  other half tried putting lots of food in to tempt him, but he still wouldn't eat and passed away this week.

Will miss his lil' cookie monster eating habits. And I'm sure his friend Mo will miss hanging out in the plants wit him.

Sweet dreams lil' dude


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*Aww i'm sorry for your loss *


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Awwww. So sorry. I lost my female last year so know how you must be feeling 
Sleep well little froggy.....


----------

